# TAP on the market



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

At least two potential bidders are interested in state-owned TAP Portugal.

Both TAM Brazil and International Airlines Group (IAG)—comprised of British Airways and Iberia—are understood to be preparing offers for the carrier.

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gene...l=aviationdaily&id=news/avd/2011/05/10/12.xml


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For the sake of competition and routes lets hope it's TAM then.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> For the sake of competition and routes lets hope it's TAM then.


And customer service, and ................................(insert your own issue here!!!!!!!!)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

BA for me EVERY time lane:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd have thought that BA would be a better option because they'd have more money to put into upgrading the fleet etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As they already run services on same or similar routes to TAP, the investment reward would be streamlining, cost savings, more flight slots and less competition, rather than any improvement to fleet or options for customers.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> As they already run services on same or similar routes to TAP, the investment reward would be streamlining, cost savings, more flight slots and less competition, rather than any improvement to fleet or options for customers.



Competition already there in the form Of Easyjet and BMIBABY.

And as far as Faro is concerned several more


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If IAG takes TAP out of the equation it increases economy of scale, slots, routes and reduces competition.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has made little difference as far as Iberia is concerned.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Now although it is being reported (see this week NEWS) that Coelho has said that Lufthansa should put in a bid for TAP, it appears that Lufthansa are not interested.



Lufthansa sem interesse na TAP | Económico


----------

